# 65 GTO Paint Code



## Goodman52 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a close buddy who has just completed a body off restoration of a 65 GTO. The paint code stamp for this car is "00" and the original color, which he duplicated, is what I would call a "safety orange". Obviously it was a special order, but I have never seen another original with that paint code and that color. Any info regarding this combination would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is what I could find for Pontiac 1965 paint codes:

1965 Paint Colors, Names and Codes

Tiger Gold (SO) 
A Starlight Black 
B Blue Charcoal 
C Cameo Ivory 
D Fontaine Blue 
E Nightwatch Blue 
H Palmetto Green 
K Reef Turquoise 
L Teal Turquoise 
N Burgundy Red 
P Iris Mist 
R Montero Red 
T Capri Gold 
V Mission Beige 
W Bluemist Slate 
Y Mayfair Maize


----------



## Goodman52 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I also found out that O was used for an optional color, which was almost always Tiger Gold (from Hurst). I have an inkling that possibly other colors, from the Chevy line, might have been used with that code. Who knows. He's taking it to the GTOAA National Convention in July, so maybe the experts there will help him out.


----------

